# Portable fence in the winter?



## NachoFarm (Aug 10, 2012)

So our first year on the farm is teaching us that our dreams and our bank account don't always agree with each other.  So we got all the posts in for the new perimeter fence and...that's it.  We are currently keeping our two goats and three sheep container with a Smart Fence but my husband is concerned about how it will hold up when we have snow.  Sometimes lots of snow...sometimes (last year) not so much.  As well, we're getting a ram for breeder purposes in the fall and he will need to be kept seperate.  We were considering purchasing another Smart Fence to keep him in until we can come up with the funds to finish the fence next spring.  Will that keep him in?  We're only breeding him with one of our ewes this year so I imagine he will be itching to get at the other two.


----------



## shy sheep (Aug 14, 2012)

Gee, I don't know. I live in a non snow place and don't have to worry about that. Maybe look on craigslist for cheap fencing. Other than that, can't help ya. - shy sheep


----------

